# Eyeless head?



## Monstrdog (Mar 5, 2018)

I was thinking of making a suit for my one sona, but he's eyeless. Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## EapingEagle (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm gonna say look through your mouth of the fursuit. Use material white buckram and paint it to look like the fur of the face. Those were my two suggestions.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 10, 2018)

I think it could be creepy... dont think its good idea :/ But who knows....


----------



## Skakuna (Mar 10, 2018)

Your sona kicks ass  looks amazing ^^
And about the problem of seeing anything... I'd say you would have to look through your mouth.


----------



## KiokuChan (Mar 10, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> I think it could be creepy... dont think its good idea :/ But who knows....


I disagree with you. I think it's very cool.


----------



## KiokuChan (Mar 10, 2018)

You may be able to use some kind of thin see through material at the eye bit. There are fake blind folds people can see through that I've seen people use for cosplay. One friend used very thin t-shirt material for this.  You also may be able to put eye wholes where the nose holes would be possibly. I've seen suits with rounded eyes that have vision through the tear ducts so if you can do that than the snout holes seems possible to me.


----------



## KiokuChan (Mar 10, 2018)

KiokuChan said:


> You may be able to use some kind of thin see through material at the eye bit. There are fake blind folds people can see through that I've seen people use for cosplay. One friend used very thin t-shirt material for this.  You also may be able to put eye wholes where the nose holes would be possibly. I've seen suits with rounded eyes that have vision through the tear ducts so if you can do that than the snout holes seems possible to me.


In fact the stripes of on his nose are wider and seem to be indented lower than the fur on his nose. Maybe you could make the nose furry and make those stripes out of brown buckram if you place them slightly higher up his head (or if you don't you can sculpt his forhead to be higher than yours.


----------



## Procompy (Mar 15, 2018)

Honestly a lot of eyes are made where they can't be seen through and a bare patch near is colored to hide the fact it can be, you should be able to do that for your eyeless design! The technique is frequently used in realistic heads so they can use acrylic eyes, I'm sure you can see what material to use if you look up a tutorial for it.


----------



## Monstrdog (Apr 6, 2018)

Skakuna said:


> Your sona kicks ass  looks amazing ^^
> And about the problem of seeing anything... I'd say you would have to look through your mouth.


Thank you!


----------



## Monstrdog (Apr 6, 2018)

Thank you all! they're all really helpful ideas!


----------



## Monstrdog (Apr 19, 2018)

starting ideas


----------



## Deathless (Apr 19, 2018)

A good idea for an eyeless head is to use a morph-suit, specifically from the head part because it's see through. If your fursona (which is amazing by the way!) has hair covering the head (like mine sorta) then you can allow the mane/hair to cover the eyes a bit so the morph-suit part doesn't show that much. 
Just a thought, I wish you luck with your suit nonetheless!


----------



## Monstrdog (May 24, 2018)

MidnightDragon said:


> A good idea for an eyeless head is to use a morph-suit, specifically from the head part because it's see through. If your fursona (which is amazing by the way!) has hair covering the head (like mine sorta) then you can allow the mane/hair to cover the eyes a bit so the morph-suit part doesn't show that much.
> Just a thought, I wish you luck with your suit nonetheless!


Thanks! Though not entirely sure what you meant with the morph suit. For the nostrils? Hes a fluffy boi.


----------



## Deathless (May 24, 2018)

Monstrdog said:


> Thanks! Though not entirely sure what you meant with the morph suit. For the nostrils? Hes a fluffy boi.


It's like a full balaclava


----------



## Monstrdog (May 24, 2018)

MidnightDragon said:


> It's like a full balaclava


I know what one is just not sure on how you were saying to use it in a suit head.


----------



## Deathless (May 24, 2018)

Monstrdog said:


> I know what one is just not sure on how you were saying to use it in a suit head.



Like still have eye holes and cover it with mesh or something like that and covering the mesh holes with like hair fluff/mane


----------



## Monstrdog (May 26, 2018)

It has begun. I'm going to be trying for the nostril/slight mouth vision- furring over where regular eves would go to create a socket-like look/quality.
Updated ref


----------



## Deathless (May 27, 2018)

Monstrdog said:


> It has begun. I'm going to be trying for the nostril/slight mouth vision- furring over where regular eves would go to create a socket-like look/quality.
> Updated ref


Ahh! Please keep updating on this! Looks amazing so far!


----------



## KiokuChan (Jun 2, 2018)

Awesome : ) I love the long nose shape!


----------



## EapingEagle (Jun 2, 2018)

This brings me back to the good ole burning my hands with hot glue. Anyways, it's looking awesome can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Monstrdog (Jul 13, 2018)

Took a big break from working on it, but I'm getting back to it. Thank you everyone for you're lovely comments!







I have cut two of the nostrils out aswell and so far it seems that thats a go for vision


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

Monstrdog said:


> Took a big break from working on it, but I'm getting back to it. Thank you everyone for you're lovely comments!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done, looks dope!


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 20, 2018)

Monstrdog said:


> Took a big break from working on it, but I'm getting back to it. Thank you everyone for you're lovely comments!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so cool!!!


----------



## Monstrdog (Feb 27, 2019)

TBH, I've lost inspiration for jeremy. I haven't dismantled anything, but I have started on another, and am hoping the drive comes back for working on him. I thank everyone for their support and appreciation and will post again if I start up more work on him.


----------



## KiokuChan (Feb 28, 2019)

Aw, I'm sorry to hear that. I love his design. I know it's up to your time and inspiration though. Good luck with future projects!


----------

